# ski hols



## carlos3000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi can anyone advise me on hols over in switzland, we own an apache 700
Im concered regaurding the low temps.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Hello

You could have a look at

http://www.motorhomeski.com/

for starters.

Any questions after that can be dealt with individually.

mike


----------

